# Apartments near Media City?



## NareshK (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys!

1st post here and it's a question...

I have a job offer in Dubai and my office is located at Media City. 

Other than the Marina Area where are the other areas i can look into for accommodation? 

thanks for this


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tecom is really close and newer.
Should be cheaper than Marina too.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

NareshK said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 1st post here and it's a question...
> 
> ...


You could try looking in TECOM or the Greens, both of which are across SZR (opposite Media City). Tecom is the cheaper of the two, and has a greater variety of apartments.

teuchter


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Palm.


----------



## sanny123 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Jlt*

try Jumeirah Lake Towers also know as JLT ...this is as close as the Marina area. Also check out a couple of very good postings on this website re rentals and locations. Things to consider as well.....will you have a car? Will you be looking at schools?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Depends on villa or apartment, your budget and whether you will drive or not.
For apartments, Marina, JLT, TECOM, Greens, Al Barsha, Palm are very close
For villas, Knowledge Village, Palm, Umm Suqeim; a bit further out Lakes, Springs, the entire Emirates Hills development.

In short, you have lots of options.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Soufha - is between Marina and Media City/Knowledge Village.. There are Towers along there facing the sea but cannot remember the names.
Tecom-Media City is the same side of the SZR as Media City and very close. There are Towers along the SZR near to Media City. Again cannot remember the names but they are all quite new.
Check out Google Maps and Dubizzle.
The Greens is across the road from Media City and is very popular.
JLT is across the road from The Marina and you get more for your money than Marina. It has 2 Metro stations if you are planning to use the Metro to get to work.
Hope this helps x


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Would you live in a hotel apartment fully furnished, fully serviced and with nice amenities ?

Look around !!! there are some close to your area and some rent per year


----------



## NareshK (May 16, 2012)

Ah! Sweet! Thanks for the quick reply. This forum is helpful as i was told it was. 

Yeap no car. looking to take the metro. 

thanks again peeps!


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

In that case, I would second the Al Barsha option, there are new-ish buildings at good rental prices very close to the Sharaf DG metro station, and you'll have the Mall of the Emirates nearby as well.


----------



## NareshK (May 16, 2012)

I was looking at Al Barsha, Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Beach Residence and Lake towers. It seems since i wont be using my own vehicle al barsha is the best coz of the metro? are the rest inconvenient? 

Google map shows that the rest have no ways of commuting between? Other than a 20 minute walk?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Al Barsha is indeed very good for the metro and the convenience. Depending on which building you live you could be very close to a metro in Marina and Jumeirah Lake Towers as well (but not in JBR). 
But I am not sure that your office will be very close to a metro station, so you might have to take a taxi in any case. Taxis are not very expensive, and even 50 dhs per day translates to about 1100 Dhs per month (I dont think you will spend more than 25 Ds each way from any of these locations), which is cheaper than owning a car.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Actually I'm staying in the Gloria hotel in Media City of the opposit side of the TECOM area.
It is extremely close to the Dubai Internet City metro station and nearby the Knowledge village.
This is the hotel apartment fully furnished and my contract includes not only the cost of electricity and water, but also breakfast.

I recommend this one.


----------



## bonji_nc (May 23, 2012)

Seyul Oh said:


> Actually I'm staying in the Gloria hotel in Media City of the opposit side of the TECOM area.
> It is extremely close to the Dubai Internet City metro station and nearby the Knowledge village.
> This is the hotel apartment fully furnished and my contract includes not only the cost of electricity and water, but also breakfast.
> 
> I recommend this one.



how much you paying for a month ?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

bonji_nc said:


> how much you paying for a month ?


I am sorry my answer is so late.

It depends on the condition of contract.
If you want to get the sea view room, the cost will be higher.
If not(it means the city view room), the cost will be lower.

I think the rough cost range is 10,000 ~ 12,000 dhs per month,
but it will be changeable.


----------



## bonji_nc (May 23, 2012)

Seyul Oh said:


> I am sorry my answer is so late.
> 
> It depends on the condition of contract.
> If you want to get the sea view room, the cost will be higher.
> ...


Ok thanks mate i got place in Tecom for time been.
Tc


----------

